

Best of Vim Tips - res0nat0r
http://rayninfo.co.uk/vimtips.html

======
akkartik
Man, that's intimidating. I found 2 new tricks on the top screen and I still
don't want to scroll through the rest.

~~~
mattwdelong
My exact thoughts. I think I am going to print it out and study it for a
while. I am sure there are tons of productivity things I can learn..and things
I should probably already know.

~~~
10ren
For intimidation, try browsing all the help pages of vim! :-)

I've concluded that vim has every feature I can imagine - and then some. But I
can't appreciate it until I've imagined it. The problem is that it is
impossible to _find_ that feature in the help, since I don't know its name.
Google helps here, by searching for a description of it in my own words.

Every tutorial I've ever seen on vim is mind-bogglingly boring. I've learnt
the most by just hearing one tip at a time - and searching for one when I need
it.

Some people can absorb massive quantities of raw information, but I need to
integrate new information into my other knowledge in order to be able to use
it. Then there's practicing the habit of using it, and learning in what
situations it is appropriate. For a tool, it's not knowledge _per se_ , but
the application of knowledge that is useful.

------
10ren
Oh man, the very first one was something I'd been wishing for!

I need it for appending to text I've searched for, especially if I need to do
it a few times. e.g. for adding an argument to a few method calls. I usually
go `n` (repeat the search), then `e` (go to the end).

That's enough. One tip at a time maxes out my absorption rate.

------
res0nat0r
This is the best list of vim tips online I believe, and the author is always
updating it. Last update: 22-DEC-09

One of my favorites that has saved me a ton of time more than once:

" rename a string with an incrementing number

:let i=10 | 'a,'bg/Abc/s/yy/\=i/ |let i=i+1 # convert yy to 10,11,12 etc

~~~
jamesbritt
"This is the best list of vim tips online "

When does a collection of items go from a list of tips to a lengthy compendium
of details?

Like others, I started looking over the page and got discouraged; there's too
damn much.

------
jamesbritt
So after griping that the page is a case of data overload, I though there
should be another way to get this much information parceled out in more
digestible portions.

In order to help myself (and others so interested) to improve my German
vocabulary I set up a Twitter account that shoots off random German - English
word definitions: @TeachMeGerman. Every hour you can learn a new word (modulo
the data set size, though the repetition is actually handy).

I bet such a thing, if it does not already exist, would be good way to pick up
new vim tips.

Thoughts?

Volunteers? :)

~~~
s3graham
I tried registering @vimtips, but turns out it's already been done:
<http://twitter.com/vimtips> Hasn't tweeted in while though.

~~~
mileszs
Oops, that's me. I'll get that app tweeting again. Sorry.

~~~
jamesbritt
Sweet. I don't knok if this is a practical approach for you, but for
@TeachMeGerman I set up a large text file (one I had created for a "flash
card" app) and a small Ruby script to grab a random entry and post it to
Twitter, driven via cron.

This way I didn't have to remember to do anything. :)

------
ghotli
This article suffers from a bad case of TL;DR. There's great information
buried in there, but it's presentation is poor. Typography should be taught in
primary school to stave this off.

------
graywh
I think it's better to just know how/why all these tricks and tips work
instead of having a huge list that's hard to read. It's much easier to apply
that way.

------
kwamenum86
A lot of these (at least in the beginning) appear to be regexp tricks rather
than vim ones

------
defdac
Ok, now I'm totally sure I will never in my life try Vim - I'm not Rainman.

------
crazydiamond
hey guys this page is fantastic and the author responds in a very friendly
way. You don't have to read it in one shot. Its more like a cheat sheet, than
an extensive manual.

I love it as it is.

~~~
markjuh
Yes, I'd like to second that- it's a great reference list that gave me exactly
what I needed already quite a few times.

------
coliveira
This is pure gold. Thanks.

------
Oranj
What does this do?

'a,'bg/fred/s/dick/joe/igc : VERY USEFUL

~~~
blackman
between (book)mark a and b find fred then search the line and replace any
occurrence of dick with joe with a confirmation. there a couple of modifiers
on there I don't know but I think that's pretty much it.

